# Cured my DR



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I didn't know it could be this simple, but right now I have no DR. Whether it stays gone, time will tell, but for now I'm back in reality.

Basically this is what happened. I was driving to our family cabin with my motorcycle, following my dads car, and had this huge DR attack, I was afraid if it got any worse I'd crash my bike. So eventually I just had enough, and repeated to myself "This is real, this is happening, I am in reality now" several times, and after a few minutes my DR started to fade, and after we had loaded our supplies on to our boat, my DR was gone. I basically just reminded myself of the truth, and believed it.

Funny how it goes. Let's hope it stays this way, but even if I relapse I now know I can get back to reality.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow that's crazy super glad to hear! Hope it stays gone for you good luck


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Woah I wish it was that simple for me.. I tried stuff like that but it never works


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

If I may ask: What emotions were you feeling before you came out of it.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> If I may ask: What emotions were you feeling before you came out of it.


Frustration.


----------



## Madhead (Jun 23, 2010)

So glad to here it mate


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

This is great! I hope it will work for all of us! Let's start lying to oursevles! It could work








Hoot, I'm happy for you!


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

nix said:


> This is great! I hope it will work for all of us! Let's start lying to oursevles! It could work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! And it's not lying to yourself. You ARE in reality, this IS happening. Your brain is lying to you.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

hoot said:


> Thanks! And it's not lying to yourself. You ARE in reality, this IS happening. Your brain is lying to you.


couldn't agree more!


----------

